# Is this safe?



## ethan123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive got a 75gal that im in the process of building for darts. I havent decided what will go in it but i was wondering. If i were to use hardwood to support the back wall, would it cause any problems with the frogs? it wont be exposed in any areas. So they wont be in direct contact with the wood but i have also taken into consideration the treatment of the wood or glue if there is any. I havent gotten it yet and will try to get it without any added chemicals, but id still like to be sure that this wont hurt them.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hm, hardwood? Beats me, someone will chime in here and comment on the toxicity aspect of it.

Hardwood is pretty heavy for a "back wall support," what are you planning on doing with it?


----------



## ethan123 (Nov 17, 2009)

I want to build like a ramp structure out of it to put in the back and use it to put all of my background in and on. Ive already decided on how to make it work i just want to know what i can and cant use so i dont kill my frogs and plants.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Pond Liner just in case?


----------



## ethan123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Is it just called pond liner? Im not sure what you mean.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Pond liner is commonly used as a toxic-free sealant for applications like this. Any pond-aquatics shop has them. As far as specific products go, you can use the search function to find what people have used. Then I'd make some calls to local pond shops and see what people have.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

You can get insulating foam(the blue styrofoam sheets at lowes) and stack it up on the back and it's LOAAAAAAADS lighter, like this


> > > http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/62900-layering-foam.html


Skip to 2:44


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hard wood is a term that covers many woods, to know if it's toxic or not you would need to know the type of wood your using, I personally would not use it, to prone to rotting and just to darn heavy, I would do as mentioned and use dense foam, pink or blue, a much better choice all around and use Gorilla glue to join it together, you won't be sorry.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

most people build the type of armature for a background out of either foam or this:










they are made of polystyrene (viv safe) come in 1/4 sheets and are sold as "egg cate" light diffusers. they are available at all big box type hardware stores.

you can cut them easily with a pair of snips and it can be fixed together with zip ties.

cheaper and safer than hardwood, which depending on type(species), method of manufacture, contact it may have had with other materials, could be potentially dangerous. 

james


----------



## ethan123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive done a foam setup before and wasnt too happy with it so i decided id try something different, but it looks like i might just have to stick with it and just better my work with the foam.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Did you carve it? Uncarved can make the silicone layer peel off, and if you dont put silicone on the back of the tank before you foam it it can also fall.


----------



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

the biggest problem with wood is going to be mold and there will be no way to get rid of it so I would avoid it all together and use plastic


----------



## ethan123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah i thought about it just the other day and realized that a thick plastic would work just as good and still be just as stable and i wont have to worry about rotting or mold or anything like that plus its light.


----------



## SanduskySerpents (Mar 2, 2011)

I've built before using wood for a large display tank. on top of waterproofing the wood I also used 20 mil pond liner to keep the wood from rot and warp.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Any of the hardwoods that you would consider using (oak, maple, elm, ash) will be fine. An epoxy paint job will seal it up. 

Other hardwoods that you would be insane to use for this ( rosewood, wenge, cocobolo, bocote, tulipwood, even walnut and hedge) contain oils that will prevent drying of a sealer. 

Cheaper and lighter than hardwood would be pine boards coated with epoxy. 

Yes, pine does sometimes contain sap around knots, but the epoxy will cure and the coated board will be waterproof. 

Hardware cloth is another way to go.


----------

